# Rapidrise Cinnammon Rolls .



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If I want to eat fresh baked goods in the morning used RapidRise yeast with warm liquid ,for a next day baked I used it with cold liquids for a stronger flavor bread ,like sour dough.This rolls are easy and quick and the dough can be made into dinner rolls or savory breads like stuff with ham or sausage by just omitting the sugars.
3 cups all purpose flour, bread flour will do.
1 pack of Rapid Rise yeast
½ cup sugar, I cut it to ¼
1 stick of salted butter
1 cup milk, 2% in my house
1 beaten large egg
Mix dry goods in food processor or bowl, melt butter- add milk and warm till 120*, add to dry goods with egg and knead till a nice ball is form and is manageable and not sticky, you can add some more flour till it cleans the bowl but not too much, knead for a minute or so, dough should be nice and soft. Roll it in a floured surface till you get a 13-14 x 8 rectangle. Melt ½ stick butter and brush it, sprinkled it with brown sugar and plenty of cinnamon; nuts, dry fruits if you like. Roll tight from the long side and pinch to seal, cut into 12 pieces and in a well buttered pan or a pan with parchment paper, much better, let it rise in a warm oven for about an hour, it should double in size. I turn my oven on for a second or two. Once risen removed from oven and turn oven to 400*, let it get hot , brush them with butter before baking, baked for about 25 minutes or till golden, the trick here is to let them rise well ,it makes for a lighter roll. I make a little syrup with sugar and water and brush them after they come out I don`t like to make them super sweet with toppings, you can also sprinkle nuts after brushing with syrup ,I have even used Maple syrup and honey and turn them to French toast also.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for recipe this is my husbands favorite pastry.


----------

